# Oneies



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I have a new "kid" here with me for a short while-he was just neutered yesterday-I would love to use the oneies on him instead of an e-collar but for the life of me I can't figure out how to get them on him-I am just not good at that stuff-can foster-can hold-can hug and all the other stuff but just stumped putting stuff on a dog.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Racheval3 (Mar 13, 2009)

Assuming it's a normal type onesie, put it on your "kid" so that the tag is at the front of his neck (he should be wearing it backwards). Make sure it's long enough for him so that you can secure the snaps easily. There should be three snaps, leave the middle one un-snapped with his tail poking through. 

Take a picture once you hav it :bounce:


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Rachel:

Thanks for the help. Hopefully I will get it on him. He is really scared of everyone & everything right now.

Pat


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

When you take him out to potty you can unsnap it and pull the snaps over his back, resnap it and it will stay out of the way.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Aw Pat the poor baby.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Congratulations on your new little guy Pat. 
Hopefully he starts coming out of his shell soon.
Are you going to share pics?? :wink:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Here's a photo of Murphy wearing his. The front of the onesie should be on his back so you're looking at the front of it. Pull the snap portion from under his belly and snap around his tail, just leave the center snap undone.

How is he doing?


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone-I should have posted before-the oneies worked really great. Marty is doing great-he will still not let me pick him up but will now come to me to be rubbed. Sleeps in a crate beside my bed at night and never a peep. I have a lead on him at all times other than when he is in the night crate-at times I need to reel him in with it and quiet him once I have him in my arms. He is a darling boy and will find a perfect family in good time.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie
Marty for a short time


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Can you post of photo of him Pat?


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh please a photo?


----------

